# Which Lcd Is Better ????



## mspranav (Nov 13, 2008)

HI there .. I'm a guy in Madurai,Tamilnadu ..........


I want to buy a monitor within the range of  Rs.9000......
I've chosen two models ::  1.  LG Premium Square Series    L1742S

                                       ...                               .. 2.  SAM SUNG       Sync Master    743NX


If there is any other good LCD monitor in same range ,,, please mail  ASAP .........
CAN you also tell if any shop in Madurai is selling CRT Monitors (CRT FLAT 17")if possible ..???,,,Please reply ASAP ASAP.................                  


                                                                    From ,
                                                                         Pr@n@v   @   mspranav@gmail.com


----------



## dpuk (Nov 13, 2008)

17 inchers are obsolete now....
go for viewsonic 19" wide monitor for rs.8200
or for LG or SAMSUNG 19"wide for rs. 8500-9000

if you can increase your budget then you can get 22" inches wide viewsonic for around rs.11500
and you can get LG 22" wide for rs.12500

bigger the size...better the entertainment and productivity


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ 

yup, Samsung syncmaster is a good option for a 19"...


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 14, 2008)

You can use *SyncMaster 920NW* as it has lowest response time. Samsung Brand ++++++111111


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ I hv that very same LCD..  in 19" size..


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yepp, I too use that.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2008)

An option within ur budget it

ViewSOnic 1928w 19" @ 8.3k


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

Dell 198WFP 19" LCD will be the best at 9.2k or something.

Otherwise, Samsung 920NW is a good option too.


----------



## mspranav (Nov 14, 2008)

What about the LG Lcds...... My dad is totally into L:G products... I dont know why ???


Do you have any suggestions in LG 17/19 " LCDs   ?????


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

Never tried them or never read a review about them o_0.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 14, 2008)

Abt LG: well same here, never tried LG LCDs.. so please DO NOT experiment..and jus go with the best in the market..(this wud be jus my simple advice)


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 15, 2008)

without two thoughts, go for Samsung Syncmaster


----------



## dpuk (Nov 15, 2008)

LG is competing directly against samsung.....it's aggressively priced and gives you the same features...but I'd suggest samsung coz of it's market repo and it's color's deepness.....the one which I'm using rocks too!!! it's got 2 ms response time, 1680*1050 resolution...I even use it for playing my xbox 360......the only thing with the samsung is that it doesn't come with a DVI port......rest all is awesome!
go for any company easily available, but give that first preference to samsung.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 15, 2008)

LG has more response time than Samm's and Dells but still, LG is better than Dell, I don't know why.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 15, 2008)

+1 for Samsung (Syncmaster 19" series)


----------



## desiibond (Nov 15, 2008)

price difference between 17" and 19" is just 1k.

Hence go for 19" display

My pick would be samsung syncmaster 943NWX or Dell 198WFP. two superb performers.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

hjpotter92 said:


> LG has more response time than Samm's and Dells but still, LG is better than Dell, I don't know why.



Haha.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 15, 2008)

U dun need to noe tht

All is that it is better


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like the Original Poster (OP) has vanished from this thread..  no info abt him or of his LCD purchase..and we all guys are jus continuing our discussion wich is slowly and steadily turning from an Advice thread to a Debate thread.. 
---------

Let's all of us 1st wait for the OP and then only post sumthing further...


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 16, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Dell 198WFP 19" LCD will be the best at 9.2k or something.



I am also using it, it's awesome, don't think for anything else, go for it.


----------



## mspranav (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi there Guys .. i bought a Samsumg Sync Master 17" ... Its good .. Not upto CRT Flat.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 9, 2008)

^^
Congrats for the purchase..


----------

